# Puppy food



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi my pup Prince is 4 months old. When I got him he was eating Science Diet. He didn't seem to like it much. He is a very picky eater, doesn't eat much. Now I bought him Royal Canin.. he doesn't like. Today I started him on Science Diet, we will see how he does on that. Also, what treats do you recommend?

Thanks, as usual you all are very informative.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. We went to see "Iron Man" with my son yesterday. Movie theater was sold out. Next week is "Street Racer" and then of course "Indiana Jones"... my kids love going to the movies :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is six months old. I rotate Castor and Pollux Organix canned and California Natural canned as a base food. To it I add a little canned Evo or other grain-free type canned food, to boost the protein and fat. Not many places around here sell canned "puppy" food, so I did some research on the protein/fat content of most canned puppy food, and came up with my own mixture. Nikki won't eat kibble, except for one piece here and there as a training treat. It works out okay for me because I prefer to feed her canned food. I supplement her food with very tiny pieces of one or two of: apples, carrots, pineapple, mango, banana, broccoli, green beans, bell peppers, zucchini, whatever is on hand. 

For occasional treats, she gets these: Wet Noses Apple and Thyme cookies, or Evo cookies. 

For training, she gets one piece of kibble at a time, different brands, whatever sample bags I have on hand. After I brush her teeth, which is always an ordeal, she gets a piece of freeze dried chicken breast. 

Regarding Science Diet, I have seen too many dogs on Science Diet suffer from chronic skin problems. IMO, you are paying way too much for cheap grains/fillers instead of quality proteins when you purchase Science Diet. Some of my dogs I sit for who eat Science Diet act like they're starving all the time, because of the grains/fillers. Just my opinion.


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

> Hi my pup Prince is 4 months old. When I got him he was eating Science Diet. He didn't seem to like it much. He is a very picky eater, doesn't eat much. Now I bought him Royal Canin.. he doesn't like. Today I started him on Science Diet, we will see how he does on that. Also, what treats do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks, as usual you all are very informative.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. We went to see "Iron Man" with my son yesterday. Movie theater was sold out. Next week is "Street Racer" and then of course "Indiana Jones"... my kids love going to the movies :wub:[/B]


Sorry, meant to say he is now going to try "Solid Gold".


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

My pups are on Canidae Lamb and Rice. They love it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

When Maggie was a puppy, I had her on Orijen and Wellness puppy formulas. She did great on both of them.


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

My pup is on Evo Innova Tiny Bites. She is a VERY picky eatter. She didnt like Royal Canine and i tried a couple other but EVO INNOVA worked well.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I feed London Solid Gold and she really likes it; however, I don't think it's as good as California Natural or Innova, so at some point I will be switching her to one of those.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

canidae all life stages and castor pollux organix puppy


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi thanks to everyone who posted to my question. Some brands I found at Petco others I might have to order online.
Today we went to the Vets, and he said Prince weights 3.2 lbs and that he should be a bit heavier. He asked if he was still on Science Diet and I said "no". We are now trying Solid Gold and he is eating a bit more of that than Science Diet. He then told me to try Royal Canine.. told him we had and pup didn't like it either. When you switch their food, do you mix the old with the new one? For example he said to try this:
First day: 75% Science Diet 25% Solid Gold
Second day: 50 % of each
Third day: 25 % Science Diet 75% Solid Gold... well you get the idea. Just wondering if this has worked for others.

He eats in small doses through out the day. I leave his bowl out all day as well as water. :smscare2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My kids were on Solid Gold for the past four years and I just changed them over to Natural BAlance Duck and Potato - it's supposed to be better for the tear staining....so we're trying it. 

As for canned, when I give them canned food, it's Merrick...usually Turducken or Grammy's pot pie.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes you're supposed to gradually mix in small amounts of the new food until you have eventually replaced the old food with 100% of the new food. It's good to take about a week to 10 days or so to slowly introduce new food, or else their stomach could get upset.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> My pups are on Canidae Lamb and Rice. They love it.[/B]


That is also what I am transitioning Midis to. He is going from Science Diet (which suited him fine, but I'm not pleased with the quality rating) and am now at about 1/3 SD and 2/3 Canidae Lamb & Rice. I got in too big a rush (or maybe something else he picked up in the yard got to him) and he had TERRIBLE diarrhea when I tried to go to straight Canidae from SD without mixing the two. So now I am taking like two months to transition him slowly. Not at all sure it was really the Canidae since he's never shown too much sensitivity to changing foods, but do NOT want to come home from work and find him in THAT mess again, so am taking it slowly this time. 

Cyndi


----------



## ToFu (May 28, 2008)

> Hi my pup Prince is 4 months old. When I got him he was eating Science Diet. He didn't seem to like it much. He is a very picky eater, doesn't eat much. Now I bought him Royal Canin.. he doesn't like. Today I started him on Science Diet, we will see how he does on that. Also, what treats do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks, as usual you all are very informative.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. We went to see "Iron Man" with my son yesterday. Movie theater was sold out. Next week is "Street Racer" and then of course "Indiana Jones"... my kids love going to the movies :wub:[/B]



My puppy started on Science Diet (Breeder's Suggestion), but after conducting some research and speaking to a few boutique pet shop owners about pet food ingredients, I narrowed my choices down to Natural Balance and Halo Spot's Stew. There were a number of other great brands but some of them were hard to find -- the local Petco/PetSmart doesn't carry it. We finally decided on Halo Spot's Stew Puppy Formula. I transitioned over 4 days and everything went smoothly.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I transitioned H & D into a mix of Royal Canin Mini 'Beauty' and 'Indoor' and it works well for us. Some Royal Canin - not sure if it might even be all - have beet products, which might contribute to tear staining ... its never been a problem with H & D, but it can contribute to staining for some.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Chrissy came home with Royal Canin. We switched her to Science Diet that our Vet gave us. However, after researching the ingredients, and also speaking with one of the trainers at Pet Smart, I switched her to Blue and she is doing very well with it. She had no problem switching over at all.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I had Nikki on Wellness Just for Puppy for a while and she did great on it. She's on the Wellness adult food now.


----------



## sarajy0523 (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy's breeder fed him Nutro Max Puppy formula and thats what I've been feeding her since. It seems to be OK at first but I didnt really like it when I saw the ingredient list (too much filler). Recently, Happy's poop didnt look well-formed at all and she refused to eat the food. So I purchased Artemis Fresh Mix for small breed. I will post later how Happy reacts to this one.


----------

